# [SOLVED] Intel IWL4965 Problem

## uxbod

Hi,

Just cannot seem to get my wireless card to work  :Sad:  I have enabled the new mac80211 in the kernel as I am running :-

```
cyborg linux # uname -a

Linux cyborg 2.6.22-gentoo-r4 #4 SMP Mon Aug 20 09:56:12 GMT 2007 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7500 @ 2.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

But when the modules loads I get the following in dmesg and no device is created :-

```
iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.0.0-1d

iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

iwl4965: Channel 14 [2.4GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 183 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 184 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 185 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 187 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 188 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 189 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 192 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 196 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 7 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 8 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 11 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 12 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 16 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 34 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 38 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 42 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 46 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 145 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 149 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 153 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 157 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 161 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 165 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 19 802.11a channels

wmaster0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs'

wmaster0: Failed to initialize wep

iwl4965: Failed to register network device (error -12)
```

Any ideas ?Last edited by uxbod on Mon Aug 27, 2007 9:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post emerge --info, and also can you post your installation method to install your wireless plz  :Smile: 

----------

## kekccc

I have the same problem on my Asus G1S

The problem was that the driver iwl4965 does not load kernel modules which it needs.

Try 

rmmod iwl4965

modprobe blkcipher aes arc4 ecb cryptomgr crypto_algapi iwl4965

This work for me. Final solution was to add blkcipher aes arc4 ecb cryptomgr crypto_algapi iwl4965 at /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 and now it works.

Hope this will help

Regards

----------

## uxbod

Awesome that did it  :Smile:  I did load a few crypto modules but one of them was the magic one  :Very Happy:  Do you know how to stop UDEV from loading iwl4965 as it is being loaded before modules.autoload.d kicks in ? I know it can be hashed from the persistent udev net rules, but was unsure if there is a proper method of doing this ?

----------

## d2_racing

```

# nano -w /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist

blacklist iwl4965 

```

This command will block iwl4965  from being started by udev  :Smile: 

----------

## uxbod

Awesome.  Thank you all for your help it is very appreciated.

----------

## d2_racing

No problem  :Smile: 

----------

## GaMeS

Thank's for yours post ! this is help me for a Thinkpad T61P  :Smile: 

----------

## at

Hm-m. I followed the described procedure on T61 and it seems to be working with WPA only with wpa_supplicant - which means that all the listed modules are irrelevant.

Can you really make iwl4965 and the in-kernel encryption work without wpa_supplicant?

Would it be too much to ask to post:

```
ps -ef | grep wpa
```

```
iwconfig wlan0
```

```
iwlist wlan0 scan
```

and /etc/conf.d/wireless?

Thank you!

----------

## d2_racing

For the record, I use only a WEP key, so I can't help you with the /etc/conf.d/wireless

----------

